# WM Map and Wyndham resorts



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm trying to navigate the learning curve as a new WM owner. Can you please offer info about this:

On the WM map page https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ I see WorldMark resorts, but there are also Wyndham resorts shown. Clicking on one of those leads to a "This resort is part of Wyndham Club Pass" page, inviting me to Explore Resorts. And clicking on that then wants me to "Click here to sign in now."

I don't yet have a WM login, so can't do that (I presume.) But I'm curious about these.  What exactly is Wyndham Club Pass?  Are the Wyndham Club Pass resorts available to newbie WM owners like me, or is this one of those secret handshake things I'm not supposed to know about?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 21, 2017)

If you have Developer credits (or grandfathered - you owned them in November 2006)  this allows you to book most Wyndham resorts with WM credits and a $99 exchange fee.  If you credits are resale, this is not available to you.  Of course there are still a zillion WM resorts you can book.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 21, 2017)

And as an FYI, I have the grandfathered credits that are eligible and have never used this option.  The Wyndham costs in credits can be double to triple the number of credits making the cost too high, or at least higher than other options including trading through II or renting.   The cost of using Club Pass plus the cost of buying developer makes this not that attractive so don't pay any attention to it.  
Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks. I did more research after posting this question, and learned about the 2006 date thing.  Seems like it would be nice for a small group of people, but average folks wouldn't get much from it.

So then, when booking with WM credits, if I did want to book a regular Wyndham resort, is that an option? For example, if I wanted to go to Waikiki Beach Walk, can that be done? Or am I restricted to "only" WM-named resorts?

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 21, 2017)

Every Worldmark Member is considered a Wyndham Club Pass Member. I think Wyndham does this to inflate their numbers. However only certain Worldmark Points can be used to make a Wyndham Club Pass Reservation. Only Points acquired from the Developer or from any source if acquired before the magical date in November 2006 (the date Travelshare came into being) can be used to make a Wyndham Club Pass Reservation. However upon resell the Worldmark Points lose the ability to make Wyndham Club Pass Reservation. Unless it is a transfer to certain family members. An example from personal experience - to make a Wyndham Club Pass Reservation at Bali Hai in a 2 Bedroom Unit is 20,000 Worldmark Points and $99; and, to make that same Reservation through RCI it is 10,000 Worldmark Points and $229 (or whatever the current RCI Exchange Fee is). I believe the Booking Window is 9 months. In the latest Yearly Report I believe that of all the Reservations made by Worldmark Members only 4-6% were made through Wyndham Club Pass.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 21, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks. I did more research after posting this question, and learned about the 2006 date thing.  Seems like it would be nice for a small group of people, but average folks wouldn't get much from it.
> 
> So then, when booking with WM credits, if I did want to book a regular Wyndham resort, is that an option? For example, if I wanted to go to Waikiki Beach Walk, can that be done? Or am I restricted to "only" WM-named resorts?
> 
> Dave


In your case, you are restricted to WM resorts.   

Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks. So much to learn! 

I don't suppose there is a WorldMark-resorts-only map someplace?  Probably not, right?

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Oct 22, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I don't suppose there is a WorldMark-resorts-only map someplace?  Probably not, right?


Not exactly, but the red dots on the map on pages M1-M2 will show you the WorldMark resorts where you may book as a resale owner.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1415/#/4

This map does not show the additions of the last couple of years.  The Resort Gallery map is the most up-to-date, but does not distinguish WorldMark versus Club Wyndham resorts until you drill down to each state level.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 22, 2017)

I went back and looked at the 4th Quarter Report and actually my estimate above concerning use of Wyndham Club Pass was way off. The actual breakdown for Reservations/use of WM Points is:

Worldmark 503,515  94%.
Travel 19,969 4%.
RCI 6,895 1.3%
Club Pass 4,776 .89%

I realize this adds up to slighty more than 100% and also does not include use of II.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Not exactly, but the red dots on the map on pages M1-M2 will show you the WorldMark resorts where you may book as a resale owner.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1415/#/4
> 
> This map does not show the additions of the last couple of years.  The Resort Gallery map is the most up-to-date, but does not distinguish WorldMark versus Club Wyndham resorts until you drill down to each state level.




Thanks for this link. It's very helpful.  My geography is pretty good, but it's still nice having things pointed out in the town it's near. I presume once I get my membership info, I'll receive access to the current version of something like this?

Dave


----------



## breezez (Oct 22, 2017)

Dave,

If there is something under Wyndham you are wanting just PM, I have both WM and Wyndham, and may be able to help you out.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2017)

breezez said:


> Dave,
> 
> If there is something under Wyndham you are wanting just PM, I have both WM and Wyndham, and may be able to help you out.



Thanks! I don't have any specific places in mind, as yet.  Still trying to sort my way through the mountain of information. 

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Oct 22, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I presume once I get my membership info, I'll receive access to the current version of something like this?


Yes, but it is not easy to find.  This will be the trail to follow Home>  Your Account > Publications and Newsletters > WorldMark Resort Directory.  This is the current version, and I have also updated my link to the current directory -- thanks for bring this up.  New resorts are added all the time, the resort directory is updated only once per year, or so.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1617/#/4


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2017)

Good to know.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 23, 2017)

There is also the Resort Gallery on the left side of the Home Page if you just want to look at the Map. But you have to have the Flashplayer down loaded. I know I know old fashion. I got rid of Flashplayer a long time ago on my Lap Top and it will not download to my Tablet.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 23, 2017)

Here's the real key:  Log onto the owners site. search.  Whatever you see and can select....you can book.
After 2 years of guessing, I just finally gave up and starting looking.  You'd be surprised,  there are a ton of resorts available.

What's not available direct book is available RCI many times.  Of course,  you know about OGS.  A game of patience.
cheers.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2017)

I think the key is being able to log in. I don't yet have that option. Trying to learn which pieces do and don't (will/won't) apply to me. I agree, after log in, it's a different situation.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Oct 23, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I think the key is being able to log in. I don't yet have that option. Trying to learn which pieces do and don't (will/won't) apply to me. I agree, after log in, it's a different situation.
> 
> Dave


I can access both the resort gallery and resort search w/out logging into the site.  Granted, I might have browser cookies that 'remember' my prior credentials helping in the background?


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 23, 2017)

Also at the bottom of the Home Page is "Sitemap." If you click on this (you do not have to be signed on) and scroll down you will find every Worldmark Resort and WMSP Resort Listed. You can click on the one you want to review.


----------



## jrogersok (Oct 23, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Yes, but it is not easy to find.  This will be the trail to follow Home>  Your Account > Publications and Newsletters > WorldMark Resort Directory.  This is the current version, and I have also updated my link to the current directory -- thanks for bring this up.  New resorts are added all the time, the resort directory is updated only once per year, or so.
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1617/#/4



This is an old post but thought I'd give it a try asking a questions regarding the map.  With the blue dots -- they are for developer owners if I understand the discussion.  Do you book them through the worldmarktheclub website or have to call Customer Service?


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 24, 2017)

The Blue Dots on this Map are Wyndham Resorts. The Red Dots are Worldmark Resorts. To Book the Blue Dots yes you have Developer Points or Worldmark Points acquired from any source prior to November 2006 - WM+A Points. To Book them you have to call and be connected to the Wyndham Club Pass Folks.


----------

